# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  The Minion Cake, I'm doing this

## Calypso Jones

http://www.bettycrocker.com/How-To/T...ion-Sheet-Cake

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-02-2014),Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Sheet cakes are fun to play with.  I made a bikini cake once.

bikini cake.png

Another time, I made a nude cake (a bikini cake with no bikini on it, decorated a bit more graphically).

----------

Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Another time, I made a nude cake (a bikini cake with no bikini on it, decorated a bit more graphically).


I thought I was the only pervertess on here, lol.

----------

Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I thought I was the only pervertess on here, lol.


Aw, come on, Peri!  You know I'm your co-pervertess in crime!   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Cat (01-29-2014),Perianne (01-22-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Tell me something girls.   I read where one person making the Minion cake put the blue over the yellow crumb coat and she said the blue kept trying to turn yellow....more likely GREEN.  I think her problem is that she was putting the blue over a room temp yellow crumb coat.  What do you think?

Also...that decorator icing..is it tasty?   If it is more like fondant I don't want to use it.  I'd rather  figure out some way to use tinted regular icing.

And what the blazes is silver sugar.  Can I buy it?  or do I have to tint it myself??

----------

Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I need help really.   How easy is it to cut the edges off this cake?  Is a crumb coat just regular icing?   Do I need to get this cake really cold or frozen to get the blue icing on?   heeellllllllpppp.

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:  i can't help you this time. nooooooooo

----------


## fyrenza

For a sheet cake, I always use a pan that HAS the rounded edges ~ 
they're called "oblong" cake pans, as opposed to "rectangular."

For the rest, this might help, @Calypso Jones :




> *How to Crumb Coat a Cake*
> 
>                                                Posted by Wendy on Apr 23, 2013 in Cake Decorating | 0 Comments 
> 
> Sometimes learning and perfecting the basics is the best way to  get ahead in this world! A well done crumb coat can change the final  look of a decorated cake, bringing its overall effect from “neat” to “WOW!”
> 
> So, what is a crumb coat? A crumb coat is the base coat of icing on a  cake. It is also referred to as dirty icing a cake. Generally there are  at least two layers of buttercream   icing spread on a cake; the first is the crumb coat, which seals in  the crumbs. That way no crumbs can get into the second layer of icing  and make your cake look dirty or rough. You can then add an additional  second coat to give it a nice uniform look. When you’re learning how to properly ice a cake, the crumb coat is the first place that you start.



~ http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/04/...b-coat-a-cake/

----------

Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

The board.   should I foil wrap a sturdy board to put this thing on?  What about an upside down baking sheet covered in foil.  This is my first time with a project like this.

----------

Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Picture 072.jpg

This is a reindeer cake we got at our local grocery store.  It's made out of cupcakes.

MoFo

----------


## fyrenza

I'd do it on a foil covered piece of cardboard, cut to the size of the cake,

and after doing the decorating,

put it *in* a cookie pan.

----------

Cat (01-29-2014)

----------


## Cat

> I'd do it on a foil covered piece of cardboard, cut to the size of the cake,
> 
> and after doing the decorating,
> 
> put it *in* a cookie pan.


Yes, that seems right. 

For the silver sugar, I think you need this:

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/pro...EE0F9BF972654A

I hope this helps. I like this!

----------


## Calypso Jones

okay...got all that...did all that.    I forgot I needed blue decorator icing.  I tinted regular icing.   I'm chilling the cake again.  CAN I PUT the regualar frosting over a chilled crumb coat and it will spread okay? ...why do you think they used decorator icing...seems that would be too hard and break the cake.

----------


## Cat

I think so, but to be sure, I'd make it room temperature. It will be easier to spread and perhaps won't disarrange the crumb coat.

Be careful!

----------


## fyrenza

@Calypsoo Jones ~ Yes, the chilled crumb coat will stand up to a room temp "top" coat.

HOWEVER, before I help you anymore,
I'm sort of wEndering if you're planning to Share The Goods?  rofl

----------


## Matt

> @Calypsoo Jones ~ Yes, the chilled crumb coat will stand up to a room temp "top" coat.
> 
> HOWEVER, before I help you anymore,
> I'm sort of wEndering if you're planning to Share The Goods?  rofl


You guys really need to start checking your tags. Every single time CJ is mis-tagged...I get notified. It means several notifications a day  :Frown:

----------

Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

1400 hours...I put the pants on the minion.   so far....so good.

----------

Cat (01-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

WOO HOO @Calypso Jones !!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Thank ya...thank ya verra much.

----------


## fyrenza

> You guys really need to start checking your tags. Every single time CJ is mis-tagged...I get notified. It means several notifications a day


 @Cal ~ Are you the WebMaster for this site?
(wEndering why you'd be getting notifications regarding tags?)

----------


## Cat

> 1400 hours...I put the pants on the minion.   so far....so good.


Well done!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> You guys really need to start checking your tags. Every single time CJ is mis-tagged...I get notified. It means several notifications a day



that's weird and I bet very annoying.

----------

Matt (01-30-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

lined the pants with the string licorice...that only took 3 days to locate.   put the hair on and the smile plus the two buttons on the pants...MY GOSH THIS THING IS DARLING.

Here's the problem.  Baby boy wants TWO EYES and not the one.   I am using a little figure minion to figure this out.  rolled out the tootsie rolls, am using two mini peppermint patties and now I've got to ice them to see what it looks like.  I'm going to have to shave the bottom of the hersheys kisses to make the eye balls.    What do you think?

----------


## Calypso Jones

I am not using black decorator icing.  I've got black sugar sprinkles...that will be the goggle straps.   I'm almost done. Waiting for the eyes to set up and coat the tootsie roll goggles with silver sugar.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I. AM. DONE.  THIS is the cutest thing I've seen and I can't believe I DID IT!!    Cal...I'll let you know how it tastes.   It's probably hard as a brick bat since I've been working on this thing since sunday nite.   HAHAHAHAHAH

----------


## Calypso Jones

I put TWO eyes on it...had to make them a little smaller and use the mini peppermint patties..SHaving the points off the Hershey's kisses was no problem at all.   I don't believe I did this.   Thanks Fyr...for the compliment.

----------


## Perianne

> I. AM. DONE.  THIS is the cutest thing I've seen and I can't believe I DID IT!!    Cal...I'll let you know how it tastes.   It's probably hard as a brick bat since I've been working on this thing since sunday nite.   HAHAHAHAHAH


Picture?  @Calypso Jones

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh girl...I have had to be dragged kicking and screaming into the 21st century but i'll try.  Give me a little time to do it.  IT"S DARLING.

----------


## Perianne

> oh girl...I have had to be dragged kicking and screaming into the 21st century but i'll try.  Give me a little time to do it.  IT"S DARLING.


I know you don't wanna, but I really wanna see it!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Attachment 2207  I don't know how they got their's soooo smooth.  I don't use fondant.  I don't like it.   But I'm happy and so are the kids.

----------

Perianne (01-30-2014)

----------


## catfish

> Sheet cakes are fun to play with.  I made a bikini cake once.
> 
> Attachment 2055
> 
> Another time, I made a nude cake (a bikini cake with no bikini on it, decorated a bit more graphically).


That cake adds a whole new meaning to the phrase,"Would you like a piece?"

----------


## Trinnity

> lined the pants with the string licorice...that only took 3 days to locate.   put the hair on and the smile plus the two buttons on the pants...MY GOSH THIS THING IS DARLING.
> 
> Here's the problem.  Baby boy wants TWO EYES and not the one.   I am using a little figure minion to figure this out.  rolled out the tootsie rolls, am using two mini peppermint patties and now I've got to ice them to see what it looks like.  I'm going to have to shave the bottom of the hersheys kisses to make the eye balls.    What do you think?


I think you're a precious little snowflake to make that effort. Or a grandmother.

----------


## Trinnity

> Attachment 2207  I don't know how they got their's soooo smooth.  I don't use fondant.  I don't like it.   But I'm happy and so are the kids.


Awwwwwwwwwwwww that's darlin'. SO much work!!!

----------


## Trinnity

Fondant is very smooth, indeed. BUT you can't eat it - it's nasty.

----------


## Calypso Jones

If I make a cake I want the fat and sugary good tasting icing.    The cake isn't perfect but it's my first cake I've done like that.   I will do it again and it WILL BE BETTER.

----------


## Trinnity

Gurl, I beleeeve you!

----------


## Perianne

> Attachment 2207  I don't know how they got their's soooo smooth.  I don't use fondant.  I don't like it.   But I'm happy and so are the kids.


How cute!  You are indeed talented.

----------


## Calypso Jones

2 successes today.  the cake and posting the picture here.  There's the baby fingys at the left of the photo.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> How cute!  You are indeed talented.


I have moments of genius...rare....moments of genius.    I admit it isn't quite as perfect as the one in the original post but IT"LL DO.

----------


## Perianne

> I have moments of genius...rare....moments of genius.    I admit it isn't quite as perfect as the one in the original post but IT"LL DO.


The one in the original post was probably photoshopped.  I vote yours is better.

----------


## Matt

> @Cal ~ Are you the WebMaster for this site?
> (wEndering why you'd be getting notifications regarding tags?)


*Cal*ypso Jones

When her name doesn't get typed right her name tags me instead. lol.

Thank God I am not the webmaster for this site. I am happy in my web retirement.  :Wink:

----------

fyrenza (02-01-2014)

----------


## Cat

All you need to know about me is that I am a volunteer *FIRE FIGHTER and EMT-B. I am active duty AIR FORCE. I am a NWS Storm Tracker and an Amateur Meteorologist. I used to be a political admin and moderator on quite a few communities and I am retired although still proud. I don't know what the future holds but I will probably make something out of myself eventually. I am a Conservative Blogger on Patriots Movement.

*Thank you @Cal for serving my new country and for saving lives. I just paid my taxes, and I'm so happy to know at least some of it goes to my precious US Armed Forces.

People like you make this country great, and you set very fine examples for us young adults.

I meant to thank you earlier but I became sidetracked.

----------

fyrenza (02-01-2014),Matt (02-01-2014),OceanloverOH (02-01-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well...the cake was good.  I owe that in the fact that no decorator icing or fondant was used in the preparation.  I was so worried the cake would be dry by this afternoon but each time after I had put the cake in the frig to set I took it out again and wrapped it in plastic wrap to keep it fresh and soft.   It was delicious.

Secondly.  The daddy took Jack out to pick up pizza, ravioli, salad and ice cream.  We all jumped out at the birthday boy when he entered the house and he collapsed face down on the floor.   I don't know where he gets that.   I think he was just surprised and thought that was the appropriate gesture.   He even ATE the cake.  This kid will not eat sweet stuff.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Happy belated birthday to Jack, @Calypso Jones!  You are a good grandma and really VERY talented....I love your cake!  Try an Easter Bunny cake for Easter....Jack'll love it!

Easter bunny cake.png

http://what2cook.net/2013/02/18/easter-bunny-cake/

I would love to get back into cake decorating....but Mr. Ocean doesn't eat sweets and with the diabetes, I can't.  ~sigh~

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-02-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Saw this today

----------

catfish (02-02-2014)

----------


## Matt

...Calm down. It's just cake.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The bunny cake I think I can handle..the other two.....that's gonna take some thought.

----------


## Cat

> Happy belated birthday to Jack, @Calypso Jones!  You are a good grandma and really VERY talented....I love your cake!  Try an Easter Bunny cake for Easter....Jack'll love it!
> 
> Easter bunny cake.png
> 
> http://what2cook.net/2013/02/18/easter-bunny-cake/
> 
> I would love to get back into cake decorating....but Mr. Ocean doesn't eat sweets and with the diabetes, I can't.  ~sigh~


I make a very wonderful litterbox cake. It looks very disgusting, but it is very tasty!

Happy birthday, Jack!

----------


## catfish

> Sheet cakes are fun to play with.  I made a bikini cake once.
> 
> Attachment 2055
> 
> Another time, I made a nude cake (a bikini cake with no bikini on it, decorated a bit more graphically).


OK now I'm wondering.Sprinkles?colored coconut?shaved chocolate?or nothing at all?

----------


## OceanloverOH

> OK now I'm wondering.Sprinkles?colored coconut?shaved chocolate?……or nothing at all?


Coconut tinted brown.  Has this been bothering you, @catfish?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

catfish (02-02-2014),Perianne (02-02-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Coconut tinted brown.  Has this been bothering you, @catfish?


lol laugh out loud!

----------


## catfish

> Coconut tinted brown.  Has this been bothering you, @catfish?


 :Laughing7:

----------

